# Solved: open wi-fi spot, default web page-login (need ideas)



## tjamnz (Jun 15, 2004)

Hello.. I would like to set up an open wi-fi access point. When someone connects to it, i would like a default login page to appear on their browser asking for a user name and password. Does anyone know the best approach for this, or know of any canned options for setting up this type of config? _Imagine walking into a Starbucks and "logging in" type of setup
_
Thanks!

_if im lucky, maybe theirs a router/access point that has this option built in. hmm_


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Interesting question.

Did you check out what google says?


----------



## tjamnz (Jun 15, 2004)

not yet.. but i check it out. it would be nice if their was a canned script for it etc.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Thats a pretty specific need. I don't know if anybody here will be able to help you.


----------



## tjamnz (Jun 15, 2004)

good point.. i'll consult with my computer sci teach (python, java, c++).


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

How about NoCatAuth?


----------

